# Workforce App



## xfintak (Jun 10, 2021)

Is the WKG Workforce app down? For me, it's saying, "Error: Unable to contact server"


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 10, 2021)

For the schedule?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jun 10, 2021)

Down right now, goes down almost every Thursday night to update new schedule


----------



## DBZ (Jun 10, 2021)

I couldn't get into mytime self service today


----------

